# CCPorter, Inc Release Aids



## goofy2788

By far the best release I've ever shot:nod: :thumb:


----------



## leon j chartier

I love mine.:wink::wink:


----------



## supernova

goofy2788 said:


> By far the best release I've ever shot:nod: :thumb:


What he said. Excellence release


----------



## trheebs

*Mako and CX-1*

I have one of each and am ready to reduce the Carter collection. Waiting on a wrist strap style release. These ccporters are the best.


----------



## goofy2788

trheebs said:


> I have one of each and am ready to reduce the Carter collection. Waiting on a wrist strap style release. These ccporters are the best.


I also have both the mako and the CX1...I started out with the CX1 and didn't think I could find a nicer release....that was until the mako showed up at my house....Now I won't shoot anything else, I just hope the deer don't get spooked by a semi metallic red release....well even if they do by that time it'll be to late:wink:


----------



## Bronion30

We are currently testing this release and so far so good.

Well constructed, smooth action, great adjustability.

We will post a copy of our review once it is complete!!


----------



## JUMPMAN

Bronion30 said:


> We are currently testing this release and so far so good.
> 
> Well constructed, smooth action, great adjustability.
> 
> We will post a copy of our review once it is complete!!


By all means feel free to post it in the evaluations forum...:thumb:


----------



## fasst

I am intrigued by the Mako 3 finger....I may have to place an order soon


----------



## Perfectionist

I just received my Mako, and here are the Pro's / Con's so far:

Pro's
- Comfortable in the hand, better than most, but not the best
- Easy to operate
- Clean hasp release mechanism
- Can be set to no travel
- Easy adjustment for travel, thumb pressure, thumb position
- Good distance between pointer finger and hasp, easy to find a good anchor point

Con's
- Trigger spring too light. I know it can be adjusted, but it is just not heavy enough for my preference
- It is a straight "T" handle. I prefer a more sloped handle
- "clak" sound on release.

I am having some left flyers, but I am not sure if it is the release or the shooter. It could be my hand position. Otherwise, it is a solid quality release. If not for the sound, it would be a good hunting release... hook it to your D-loop, and forget about it.


----------



## fasst

Perfectionist said:


> If not for the sound, it would be a good hunting release... hook it to your D-loop, and forget about it.


On that note, I shoot and hunt now with a Carter Choc Lite and it isn't the quietest.....but I have had no problems due to the noise so far.


----------



## ccporter

*CCPorter Release Aids (User Feedback)*

Comments from the four time Canadian National Champion:
WOW, am I impressed with this release, I spent about an hour playing with springs and the tension on the trigger. Once I had it set, it was going off SO consistently, I was drilling the X on the 3 spot FITA face for 2 hours.

On Sunday I was at the range again this time I shot a 5 spot target. I was shooting with several other compound shooters who are very talented, they were shooting 26's and I was shooting my 2312's, we all were shooting 5 spots, after 3 hours I had one hole in 4 of the 5 spots with only one arrow out of the X. After that all the guys wanted to try it so I never got a chance to shoot it the rest of the day.

I pull against the trigger very hard, setting it off with back tension (after 2 years with a back tension release it is al lI can do) I have the trigger set stiff, when I draw the bow, it settles so still on the X, and I pull. I can't pull on a light trigger because I loose back tension due to fear of a light trigger going off to fast, the setting I have now keeps me below the 8 second mark. I had a buddy timing my shots and he said it was consistently 5-6 seconds.

You have a GREAT release here.

Bruce Malmberg (4 Time Canadian National Champion)


----------



## steve hilliard

I had received a CX-1 and can tell you, I like the release. Its crisp , well made, and easy to set. only down fall I have is the release feels big to me (I have medium hands) but give thenm a thumbs up.I would like to try a Mako next


----------



## ccporter

*CCPorter Release Aids (Trigger Tension)*

Our releases comes with the lightest spring installed. Most people prefer it that way. They start with the lighter spring and work up the stiffest spring. Any installed spring can be micro adjusted using the large set screw on the back of the release. If you run out of adjustment, just remove the large set screw, remove the spring and install one of the included springs per the instructions in the package. If you have a problem doing this, I can do it for you and get it back to you very quickly.

I am sure the included springs will provide more than enough tension for most users. If not, I have more even stiffer springs. All our releases can be set stiffer than any other release on the market, when the factory spring is replaced.

Tension Springs Include in the package are:
.016" wire dia. factory installed
.018" wire dia. 99% of the people who shoot a stiff trigger use this one
.020" wire dia.

Additional Stiffer Springs available from the factory free to CCPorter Users are:
.022" wire dia.
.024" wire dia.
.026" wire dia.
Contact us at [email protected]
Web:www.thecenterx.net


----------



## ccporter

*CCPorter Now Online @ Lancaster Archery*

You now can order CCPorter Releases online through Lancaster Archery
Link:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sho...orter&osCsid=7ccaa920b867d8fcc0c7a562e46bdb64


----------



## goofy2788

I just recieved my 2007-08 LAS archers wish book the other day...of course I couldn't wait to thumb through it....and yep..right there on page 137...CCPorter releases:thumb:


----------



## Perfectionist

*Update on Mako*

Here's the story. I had tried the stiffest spring that came with the release, and it was a touch soft for my preference. CCPorter promptly sent me a set of stiffer springs. With the .022" wire, this thing is *SWEET*. It breaks very clean and crisp. The trigger is stiff enough that I hook it in the crease between my palm and my thumb, and pull with backtension... SNAP. The arrow is in the bull. There was a little bit of adjustment finding the right position for the thumb knob, but once it is set, the release just became part of my hand.

I have also been experimenting using it with 2 fingers, because that is my preference. My ring finger fits perfectly in the cutout for the spring adjustment, it's like making a fist with the release inside. This is very natural and comfortable for me.

I give it :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## goofy2788

ttt so people can see just what they are missing:wink:


----------



## leon j chartier

I love mine.AWESOME I'm using it for hunting.


----------



## ronedog

Ok, finally ordered a Mako(black, 3 finger)...Goofy and Nova, you have convinced me.

Hopefully I will like it.


----------



## supernova

ronedog said:


> Ok, finally ordered a Mako(black, 3 finger)...Goofy and Nova, you have convinced me.
> 
> Hopefully I will like it.


I think you'll like it. Give me your thoughts are you get your hands on it. :thumbs_up


----------



## redneckarcher29

*Awesome Release*

There the best release ever. I use the cx1 and love the clean crisp release. Its great. I use the cx1 for hunting and target.....Great Customer Servive......


----------



## Bronion30

We are currently adding these great releases to our line up they should be on the web site very soon! 

I am also doing a write up on the evaluation that we made of these releases and I will post it in the Evaluation Form as soon as we are done.


----------



## goofy2788

ronedog said:


> Ok, finally ordered a Mako(black, 3 finger)...Goofy and Nova, you have convinced me.
> 
> Hopefully I will like it.


Rone I'm sure you won't be disapppointed....and if you are, heck just send it to me:wink:


----------



## goofy2788

Bronion30 said:


> We are currently adding these great releases to our line up they should be on the web site very soon!
> 
> I am also doing a write up on the evaluation that we made of these releases and I will post it in the Evaluation Form as soon as we are done.


Great News!!!

I'll be keeping my eye out for the results of your evaluation.:thumb:


----------



## thenson

Like already stated, the release is crisp and I don't notice any trigger creep or movement before it fires. Mechanically a very sound release and the release feels more repeatable than other thumb trigger releases I have.

thenson


----------



## Macdave69

I finally got to try my CC Porter CX1 today for the first time.
Wow, finally I have found a release what does what I need it to!
Just rest your thumb on the release, pull, keep pulling and BANG, surprise release, like back tension but without the split lip, like an evolution but without the uncertainty. I love it!!!
It's fits my hand well and gives a lovely crisp release. There is absolutely no discernable trigger movement. The finish is at least up to carter standard and probably better tbh.
I'm already saving for a spare!


----------



## ccporter

*CCPorter Web Site Additions*

Check out the news and additions to the gallery like Robert Bjorklund, David Hauge and World Record Holder: Josh Miller.

www.thecenterx.net


----------



## goofy2788

Thanks for the update on the site Chris. Things are looking great for CCPorter...Glad I'm shooting them.:thumb:


----------



## Jari

I have been shooting the CCPorter releases over a year now,
my scores have going up with these releases, i have improved my personal bests in 3D-Target-Field. 

Try one I think you'll like it.

//Jari


----------



## ccporter

*CCPorter Release Aids (Flag Pattern)*

Check them out at www.thecenterx.net.......


----------



## parkerbows

I just got a mako. I have a bunch of carters, stans etc.. This release is as good or better than any thumb out there...


----------



## redneckarcher29

*C.C. Porter*

The thread needs to be back at the top. C.C. Porter makes the best thumb release in the world. Its just amazing how well this release is made. If you havent tried one, you might want to. Chris at C.C. Porter is also a very nice guy to deal with. Bump up to the top!!!!


----------



## thenson

Once you see one of these releases you will note the quality of the construction and how mechanically well it is designed. I've not actually put a dial indicator on it to see how much travel it takes to trigger the release but it is virtually none compared to all other releases I've seen. I like both models but am partial to the CX-1, I just feel more comfortable with the finger ring...

Great release... give it a try.
thenson


----------



## Twinsfan

i have the mako 4 and love it. best release on the market by far.


----------



## redneckarcher29

This is the BEST release in the world....Give it a try!!!


----------



## BatmanDownUnder

*TTT for CC Porter!*

I'm shooting and selling these awesome release aids down under.

Here's a pic I produced to show the Aussies just how good the CCP quality is. :wink:










Adam.


----------



## trheebs

*CCPorter*

These are the best out there. They fit the hand so much better, and just flat out shoot. Best move I ever made. Wish I could get more people around here to try them.


----------



## siucowboy

Does the jaw close when you press the cocking button? Or do you have to close it manually?


----------



## goofy2788

siucowboy said:


> Does the jaw close when you press the cocking button? Or do you have to close it manually?



You have to close it manually, it's actually become part of my shot sequence. I'm not sure how I'd shoot without it now...it'd throw my whole game off.:embara:


----------



## ccporter

siucowboy said:


> Does the jaw close when you press the cocking button? Or do you have to close it manually?


I see that the question was answered.

Thanks
CCPorter, Inc.
www.thecenterx.net


----------



## bigtim

*ttt*

these babies are really great, the customer service is over and above anyone I've ever dealt with, 
thanks guys!


----------



## goofy2788

ccporter said:


> I see that the question was answered.
> 
> Thanks
> CCPorter, Inc.
> www.thecenterx.net



But of course it was Chris....you didn't think I'd let a question get past me now do you 

So when can I expect the next generation release to show up for testing :wink:


----------



## ccporter

*3D Swedish National Championship 2008*

Congratulations once again to Jari Hjerpe.......

CCPorter, Inc Sponsored Shooter
Web:www.thecenterx.net


----------



## BatmanDownUnder

Congrats Jari! :thumbs_up


----------



## sneak1413

I just ordered one of these mako 3 fingers. I liked my target 3 but liked the fit of the choc lite so that is what i am shooting now. I will give a review on these and possible try to bring them in the shop i work in if they are as good as you guys claim.


----------



## viperarcher

fasst said:


> On that note, I shoot and hunt now with a Carter Choc Lite and it isn't the quietest.....but I have had no problems due to the noise so far.


Fasst you are the Best I am a Fan! lol I still love all my Carters and just got two shot for hunting I also use the Target 4 for hunting!


----------



## AF_TT

Up for the good stuff!


----------



## redneckarcher29

My CX1 is the best release I have ever shot.....I am very happy with it. Thanks C.C. Porter


----------



## trheebs

*Cx-1*

What rna29 said times 2. :wink:


----------



## Boilermaker2

ttt for some awesome releases


----------



## stixshooter

Yes indeed awesome release!


----------



## BatmanDownUnder

*CC Porter*

I like them so much, I produced this ad for them in Australia! :wink:










AW.


----------



## thenson

I still think that my CX-1 4 finger is the best thumb release I've ever used. The mechanical crispness of the firing mechanism is just as crisp today as it was many thousands of shots ago.

thenson


----------



## redneckarcher29

Freaking awesome release. I love my CX-1. I love a shot that is so crisp and you feel no movement. Thats a great feeling. No moving trigger is a great thing. Thanks C.C. Porter for the Best release ever!!!!!!


----------



## thunderthief34

I ordered my Mako4 Direct from CCPorter as you cant get these in the uk. I had to buy one after trying another Archers Mako4.

They're a superb release, i use it in conjunction with my BT releases. I've got mine set quite stiff with minimal travel, and i couldnt be happier. Much, MUCH nicer to shoot than the Carters i've owned.


----------



## goofy2788

thunderthief34 said:


> I ordered my Mako4 Direct from CCPorter as you cant get these in the uk. I had to buy one after trying another Archers Mako4.
> 
> They're a superb release, i use it in conjunction with my BT releases. I've got mine set quite stiff with minimal travel, and i couldnt be happier. Much, MUCH nicer to shoot than the Carters i've owned.


2009 is almost upon us, I can't wait to see what Chris has been dreaming up for the new year.


----------



## redneckarcher29

thunderthief34 said:


> I ordered my Mako4 Direct from CCPorter as you cant get these in the uk. I had to buy one after trying another Archers Mako4.
> 
> They're a superb release, i use it in conjunction with my BT releases. I've got mine set quite stiff with minimal travel, and i couldnt be happier. Much, MUCH nicer to shoot than the Carters i've owned.


I hear ya, I would never shoot a thumb release cause I hated all the carter I tried. But once I tryed a CC porter, I was hooked


----------



## viperarcher

fasst said:


> On that note, I shoot and hunt now with a Carter Choc Lite and it isn't the quietest.....but I have had no problems due to the noise so far.


Fasst, I shoot the Carter Target 4 for hunting I made a lanyard for it it works great! I am interested in trying the Mako from CC porter, I am interested in seeing some other designs.


----------



## redneckarcher29

BatmanDownUnder said:


> I like them so much, I produced this ad for them in Australia! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AW.


Is that release Lime Green?


----------



## RchurE

So I'm interested in the sizing of these releases compared to other releases. For those of you that have used them how do they compare to a Carter Just Cuz? Or maybe a Chappy Boss or Little Boss.

I'm also interested in the length of the head on them and the trigger angle. It appears that the trigger angle is pretty far back and I know you can roll the barrel around some but I wonder how it feels compared to a Just Cuz too.

Is the distance from the finger grooves to the hasp about the same as a Just Cuz? Longer head? Shorter head?

Thanks


----------



## Bruce K

So how are these release aids standing up ? seriously thinking of getting one


----------



## RchurE

Bruce K said:


> So how are these release aids standing up ? seriously thinking of getting one



I'll let you know soon :wink:

I'm planning to do a "Handheld Thumb Target Release Shoot-Out" review thread soon. Not so much a technical one with scientific numbers but a real world type review instead. The CCPorter will be included along with a Just Cuz and a Stan Shootoff. 

Stay tuned!


----------

